# How to remove a Gamma Lid?



## wagvan (Jan 29, 2011)

I need to move a Gamma Lid from one bucket to another. Is there any secret to doing this? It almost seems like an impossible task. I don't want to break it in trying to remove it. Help!

Thanks!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

My first guess would be a rubber mallet and allot of swinging.....and hopefully no finger smashing.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I would think a regular lid lifter would work as I think they snap onto the bucket like a regular lid. Like this one: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Plastic-5-G...ner-Remover-Paint-Food-Solvents-/300639887203 I think I've seen them at Home Depot.


----------



## MelTX (Aug 25, 2009)

I had the same problem. I used a lid lifter and a screw driver to pry it off of the old bucket. It worked but you do run the risk of cracking/breaking it. Good luck!

If you find a better way, plz let me know!


----------



## wagvan (Jan 29, 2011)

I don't have a lid lifter. But I will be checking Home Depot. BTW we just bought a couple of Lowes 5 gal buckets and they had a big sticker on them that said "Food Grade".


----------



## Ellie Mae (Jan 18, 2011)

Belfrybat said:


> I would think a regular lid lifter would work as I think they snap onto the bucket like a regular lid. Like this one: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Plastic-5-G...ner-Remover-Paint-Food-Solvents-/300639887203 I think I've seen them at Home Depot.


that's what we use and the link has a good price, IIRC, we bought ours at Emergency Essentials, it is one of my "essential" tools.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I have a lid lifter and it does work, but sometimes it's easier to just use the empty bucket with the gamma lid still on it for whatever you're storing instead of prying it off. I love Gamma lids, but they're too expensive to break them!

I have four buckets with gamma lids set up for my "daily" food storage. I keep rice, beans, flour and sugar in them, and just keep refilling them.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

I keep them on a couple open buckets as well. I open the buckets with disposable lids and transfer the contents into dedicated gamma lid buckets for use. Maybe a setup like this would help? Because once those gamma lids are on there, they are pretty much on there.


----------



## beachcomber (Dec 2, 2008)

stick it in a pan of hot water for awhile


----------

